# [TOOL] [3rd Jan] | AIOlog - All in One Android Logger v0.5



## wcypierre (Jan 1, 2013)

Mod Type:: Script

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: ADB

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
AIOlog - All in One Android Logger​
















*Features*: ​


> *Display and output Logcat*
> 
> *Last_kmsg*
> 
> ...





*Latest Version*:


> 1. *AIOlog for Windows*: http://aiolog.google...og_win_v0.5.zip
> 2. *AIOlog for Linux 32bit*: http://aiolog.google...nux_32_v0.5.tar
> 3. *AIOlog for Linux 64bit*: http://aiolog.google...nux_64_v0.5.tar
> 4. *AIOlog for Mac 32bit*: http://aiolog.google...mac_32_v0.5.tar
> 5. *AIOlog for Mac 64bit*: http://aiolog.google...mac_64_v0.5.tar


NOTE: If you have this error "*Cannot execute binary files*" while using the AIOlog for linux, please download the 32bit version.

If you've downloaded the AIOlog v0.3 generic, please use the following file:
Either the *aiolog_32bit* or *aiolog_generic_32bit*

If this is your first time doing a log, you may need this file(Windows only):
http://code.google.c...ot_win_v0.1.zip

*New features*:


> Added log push to phone and phone directory creation(log will be available at the computer, and the .aiolog, aiolog and root folder of your phone)
> Added log archiving(unix)
> Added log cid version
> Added ADB files for Windows
> Fixed a bug to auto detect device id when there is only one device


Full Changelog: https://github.com/w.../commits/master

Hi, I'm now in the look for users who can provide me with some data(non-private and non-confidential ones) in order to improve AIOlog as a big amount of data is needed for AIOlog in order to success.

If you're interested, please pm me and state your device name or you can email me via [email protected]

*Basic Howto*:
1. At your phone, go to Settings -> Developer Options
2. Tick the "Android Debugging"
3. Connect your phone to your computer(desktop/laptop)



> *Windows*:
> 1. Navigate to the location where the aiolog is located
> 2. Extract it and place it to a folder
> 3. Open aiolog.exe by clicking at it
> ...


*Advanced Howto*:
1. At your phone, go to Settings -> Developer Options
2. Tick the "Android Debugging"
3. Connect your phone to your computer(desktop/laptop)



> *Windows*:
> 1. Open the cmd
> 2. Navigate to the folder where aiolog is located
> 3. Type "*aiolog -h*" and press enter
> ...


*Compatibility*:
1. Full support on Windows 
2. Partial support on Linux
3. Partial support on Mac(Version 0.5 onwards)

*Issues*:
1. May not work on mac yet(but it should be).
2. AIOlog will not work if the adb is not started for a 30 seconds to 1 minute in advance

*Found a bug?*
1. Go to here: http://code.google.c...log/issues/list
2. Click _New issue_
3. Fill in the details 
4. Report
5. Wait for it to be resolved :good:

*Changelog*:


> *Version 0.4*
> 1. Added Auto Device Id detection
> 2. Logging support when there are more than 2 devices connected
> 3. Added logcat clear and dmesg clear
> ...


*To do list*:
1. To archive the logs into an archive(zip, rar, tar)
2. To include mac support
3. To include log essential (Done







)
4. To log other details
5. Fix any existing bugs


----------



## wcypierre (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi, I have added adb and fastboot files for Windows so that you don't need to download the whole SDK 

http://code.google.com/p/aiolog/downloads/detail?name=aiolog_adb_fastboot_win_v0.1.zip


----------

